# are you more fertile after a d&c?



## SophieMorgan

hi everyone, just wondered if i could have some feedback? i had a d&c on the 17th of january, had a missed miscarriage and after a 3 day stay in hospital i finally agreed to a d&c, was told to wait until i have one period but my parter and i have been trying again, has anyone else got pregnant straight after a loss or am i just putting myself at risk of another miscarriage? thank you all xx


----------



## girlinyork

There's no real straight answer to this unfortunately. A lot of doctors will tell you that your body won't get pregnant unless it can sustain it and is ready for it but some doctors recommend avoiding it. But my research shows that the odds of miscarriage are about as high as at any other time :/ x


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I was told by my doc that they only ask you to wait a month for dating purposes. We are just seeing how things go once i stop bleeding as we are away in March.


----------



## sue2012

So sorry for your loss Sophie I had a mmc on the 11/2012 got pregnant straight after I got married had a d&c the next day the hospital said I should wait for my first period before we TTC they said having a d&c is like getting your pipes cleaned and the only reason to wait till after first period is so that tour body can return to normal and to make sure everything is ok so as soon as I have mfp will start trying just can't stand the emptyness that I am feeling good luck. Xxx


----------



## StayHopeful

I was also told that waiting one cycle was for dating purposes and that we could ttc right away. I didn't have a d&c though, so that might make a difference.


----------



## ladykara

I was told by the lady who did my scan that most women are more fertile after and they say to wait a cycle after a d&c for dating reasons. I conceived my daughter 4 weeks after my d&c in 2009 and I am now waiting for the two week wait and bleeding to stop before we try again after having another d&c this January. X

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm

I found this while researching.


----------



## SophieMorgan

sorry i've taken so long to reply everyone, thank you for your feedback though, i've taken tests and they've all been negative but its 4 + 2 since i lost the baby so thought i would have had a period by now, :S xxx


----------



## girlinyork

SophieMorgan said:


> sorry i've taken so long to reply everyone, thank you for your feedback though, i've taken tests and they've all been negative but its 4 + 2 since i lost the baby so thought i would have had a period by now, :S xxx

Mine came yesterday - 6 weeks after my D&C. It added ten days to my cycle x


----------



## Angierah

I had a d&e the same day you had one. The dr told me to expect my AF 6 weeks layer and to wait 2 cycles. I just couldn't help myself and started trying. Sorry tmi but I for the first time could feel myself ovulating and I had more cm then I've ever had before. I ovulated yesterday so now I'm on my ttw.


----------



## migs

i had lost my 10 weeks little angel boy.. and had gone with the d&c for just a week ago .. i actually do still have my spotting..then just last night me and my hunnie tried our first sex after the d&c op.. but that sex was not that same as the usual.. we're more careful of now because of my situation.. what i do bother about now is that my partner did spit it inside my vagina twice.. ladies, do you think i could easily get pregnant by that? or there's still no chance? desperately needed your opinion.. thanks --much appreciated .


----------



## Bhunt522

My husband and I just lost our first. Absolutely horrible experience. I had a d&c on the 18th and I know we are supposed to wait one cycle but it's killing us. We both wanted her so badly. I did find a great book/journal it's called Grieving the child I never knew.


----------



## StayHopeful

bhunt, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

